# My First Salmon (and a Bunch of Other Stuff) w/ Q-View



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, I'm outprocessing from the Army after 21 years.  Been going thru all the classes on how to find a job, dress for success, write a resume, etc...  All that really means is I have a lot of time off.  Time enough to do a late smoke tonight and not worry about having to get up to be to work on time.

Salmon is on sale this week at Albertson's grocery for $3.98/lb.  Since I's been wanting to try salmon for some time now, figgered it was a good time with half-priced salmon and all.  And no sense heating up the smoker for only two fillets!

Let's begin!

Started the day by cracking a new can of frosty wonder.  This might be getting old if you've seen my last couple of posts, but not too old!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  The base had a tent sale before Mem Day, these things were $7.95 (normal $20).   But I swear, I'm only having one can of suds tonight!


Here's what's on the menu.  Forgot to add the bacon...


Got a bunch of pics, and still got the smoker going, so I'm gonna break this down into a few posts.


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Got a couple of smaller fillets, for my first effort I didn't want to ruin a lot if I screwed it up.  Was surprised to find that all the "leftover" bones were already pulled out.  Scored these diagonally about every inch almost to the skin.


Here they are in the brine.  I searched a lot of salmon threads to find methods and brines that would let me get these in the smoke tonight.  I used a combination of heapOmeat's method of quick brine http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13732 and nh3b's buddy's (RIP) brine recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13365.  


Brined for 3 hours while I was prepping the fatty, ABT s, and the stuffed shrooms.  Here they are after pulling from the brine, patting down, and getting ready to set under a cieling fan while the fatty is on.  When the fatty comes off, gonna reduce heat and smoke these for about 1.5 - 2 hours at 180 - 200.


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Getting the fatty ready...


Layered with swiss cheese


All the mushroom stems (and a couple of caps)


Green onion, green pepper, and minced garlic


And finally another layer of swiss.


Rolled up...


Forgot to take a pic of the bacon wrap.

Next, the ABT s!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Not quite a peck of peppers, but a nice mess!


Have always lopped off the tops and scooped out the heat.  Liked several people's ideas of "canoeing" the peppers, so gave it a whirl.


The stuffing:  Diced cooked shrimp, minced garlic, green onion, cream cheese and 4 cheese blend


Stuffing #2:  All the same but trade the shrimp for JD sausage


All loaded up...


And with a nice pork blanket!


ABT s have been in almost 2 hours, bacon is looking real good.  Probably pull them right at the 2 hour mark.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a real nice start to an excellent smoke. Anxious to see the results!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Stuffed shrooms - 

Pulled all the stems, diced them for the fatty.
The stuffing: same shrimp mix as the ABT s.
Stuffing #2: replace sausage ABT stuffing with diced Canadian bacon that I made last week


Stuffing piled in, ready to get some smoky goodness!


Now a waiting game!  Should have the shrooms and ABT s off in about 10 minutes.


----------



## pitrow (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks like a great start, can't wait to see it all, especially the salmon. I love a good smoked salmon.

Oh, and thank you for your service! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





21 years is nothing to shake a stick at.


----------



## lee forst (Jun 3, 2008)

My gosh, what a spread.  Can't wait to see the end product!


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

2 hours into the smoke and the ABTs and Shrooms are done.  Put the shrooms in almost an hour later than the ABT s, no bacon to cook on em.  If ya like mushrooms, you'd LOVE these!!


Gotta love ABT s!




The fatty is taking it's time.  After two hours (flipped after one), temp is at 143.


REALLY need this to hurry up so I can get the salmon on, don't want to do it at a high temp....


----------



## gorillagrilla (Jun 3, 2008)

Crud ! more drool on the keyboard


----------



## erain (Jun 3, 2008)

nice lookin spread, great job!!!!


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

So was the total smoke time on your mushrooms One hour or two? 
Thanks (they look fabulous)
Vman


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Shrooms were in for just over an hour.  But, I had an unintended boost in getting them done.  Had just dumped some new coals in the basket, and was in here updating the post.  Got a remote therm, looked over and saw 302* and freaked!  Ran out there, snuffed the flare, checked the shrooms and they were perfect!


----------



## supervman (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Seboke they look wonderful. 
Did you top em off with some rub? or Spices? 
they look like it.


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Just a little CBP


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Finally got the fatty off. 'Twas a two pounder and took almost 4 hours to get to 165, but have been struggling to keep temps up.

So here it is, fresh out of the smoke.


Let it rest for 30 minutes and dug in!


As soon as I took out the fatty, I snuffed the fire to drop the temp. Got it steady and it's holding at 185. 

Now, recalling the title of this post, here's the salmon fillets ready to go in. 




Gonna go for an hour at 185(ish) and go from there. They aren't that thick, don't think I'll need much more than that.


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

OK!  Finally got the salmon fillets off.  Kept them in for 1.5 hours.  These things were incredibly flaky, rediculously moist, and insanely tasty!!!!  I can't believe I waited this long to try salmon!


----------



## oscarsroost (Jun 3, 2008)

I speechless!!!!! Looks great. Now I'm going to halfta ta do some mushroom & ABTs. Can't wait for weekend. Did some salmon last week, it turned out like candy to a kid, couldn't stop eating until all gone. Wife says we going do that again this week. Wish I was at you house right now would help you get rid of that candy toooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7outof10 (Jun 3, 2008)

that fatty looks good i really need to try one of them


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks oscars! I had half of the fillet I sampled before I went to bed at 4:00am. Was worth the wait!


----------



## blacklab (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow that all looks great


----------



## keith54 (Jun 3, 2008)

*WOW...WOW...WOW...*Seboke,what an outstanding job. Sitting at my desk drooling.Thanks for the q-view also...very helpful for us beginners.

Thanks for your 21 yrs of service...people in our military help make our country what it is today....the best darn place on the planet to BBQ.  Good luck in your future endeavers.


----------



## abelman (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow seems to be the word and I have to say I agree! 
Outstanding effort and result thus far


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 3, 2008)

mighty fine job


----------



## morkdach (Jun 3, 2008)

wow  thanks for the great qview


----------



## seboke (Jun 3, 2008)

WOW!  Lotsa WOWs!!  That's what I said when I tasted everything!!


----------



## ron50 (Jun 4, 2008)

Love the salmon and the shrooms. Great job!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 4, 2008)

Looks wonderfull, Ya dun good. Thanks for your time served and congrats on the retirement. I wish now that I would put my 20 in, would of been retired for 12 years now and lovin every minute of it. Thanks for the pics. Now I still have 12 years more to work.


----------



## seboke (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank for the thanks WC, and thanks also to keith 54 and PitRow for the same.  My entire adult life has been in the military and I don't yet know how retirement is going to hit me.  I am very proud of the things I have done and extremely grateful for the experiences and lifelong memories that accompany those things.  If ya add it all up, counting Desert Storm, I have over 4.5 years of combat zone time throughout the middle east.  Many things I wouldn't care to forget, but many, many more that I wouldn't want to forget.  Not a particularly religous man, but at each "special" feast (T-Giving, Christmas, Easter, Mem day BBQ, 4 July BBQ), I add onto the grace requesting that the Big Guy watch out for all of my brothers-in-arms, wherever in the world they are and whatever they are doing.


----------



## hhookk (Jun 4, 2008)

W O W !!!


----------



## seboke (Jun 4, 2008)

BWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!  That's a big WOW!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 4, 2008)

Seboke, firstly I had no idea, thank you from the bottom of my heart!
We do the same on those "special feasts". Congrats on the retirement, WELL earned I can see.
Now secondly...wow wow those mushrooms are looking yummielicous!!
I am getting inspired....no smoke this weekend big Balloon & Wine festival, I will have to write some notes down tho...
AWESOME  Q-VUE!
Thank you again!


----------



## seboke (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you right back BBQG!  I started a "Military Smokers" thread a little while ago.  Gonna go find it and bump it back up!


----------



## davy (Jun 5, 2008)

no kidding,  this is gonna take a whole roll of towells to clean up==  mmmmm, great lookin smoke!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my punishment for logging onto SMF while at work ... pics of grub like this while I've got no lunch ... pure torture!! 

Great smoke!!! Definitely awarding points on this one!


----------



## jerkyaddict (Jun 6, 2008)

man Seboke you ran the after hour smoke like a champ !!! plenty of good vittles there !!!! way to go


----------

